# Tricks to cleaning glass top stove?



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

i dont know either but i would really like to. lol i cant keep ours looking good either. just last night i was cooking and there was water or somthing on the bottom of the frying pan and it left a nice big black mark i have to try and getg off now. and dont get me started on those dumb stainless steel appliances.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You can use a razor blade to scrape the burnt crud. It's the same technique you would use to get bits of paint off of a window.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

We've had a ceramic top range for 10 years, and we keep it looking almost new with the ceramic stove top polish made for the purpose (found at big box and appliance stores).
We promptly scrape all crud off with a razor scraper, and then use the polish to clean and shine it.
Works much better than soap and water, which will normally dull it.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

We've used "Cerama Bryte" and it keeps it bright and looking like new. Use the scraper for burnt lumps and the scrubber that comes with it for the rest. Don't clean until the light goes off. This bottle has lasted forever. Got it at Lowe's, I think.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

Had ours for 13 years and I only do the "stove top polish" every 4-6 weeks. In between just be sure you wipe up any spills and once it's cool, use a good spray grease cutter (I use whatever's on sale) and wipe the stove off to keep any grease or oil from becoming a charred on mess.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Pick up some "microfiber" towels at the big box with whatever you clean with, you will not believe the difference they make.:thumbsup:


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

When I have burned on crud on my glass top I use a flat razor blade paint scraper. You just have to be careful not to scratch the surface. Then I clean it with glass stove top cleaner. Looks as good as new after 3 years and I am a messy cook!


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

funnyguy said:


> We've used "Cerama Bryte" and it keeps it bright and looking like new.


I also use this and admit it does a pretty good job.

The problem I have is once a pot boiled over and it left spots on the glass. It's smooth to the touch, so it's nothing you can scrape off. It's like the water was to hot and discolored those spots. What's odd is I've had a pot boil over since then and it didn't leave any marks.

Bottom line, I don't think I'll buy another glass top stove. It is easier to clean than a regular electric stove with the removal burners, but I think my next purchase will be a higher end gas stove.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

We use a product called Cook Top Care Kit made by Whirlpool. It has everything in the box to keep the glass looking like new, my wife has been using it for over a year and swears by it.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*I'll never buy glass top again*

We should have bought a stainless steel top like our last one. Black glass tops need constant cleaning! Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

jerzeedivr said:


> We should have bought a stainless steel top like our last one. Black glass tops need constant cleaning! Won't make that mistake again!



Really? I would never have anything but a glass top. Try the kit from Whirlpool to clean it and see what you think.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use softscrub on ours and it look great.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Ditto on the micro-fiber cloths. I just picked up a new bag - after four years my old ones were starting to wear out. Also, I keep a dedicated glass top razor scraper in the drawer next to the stovetop - they're cheap so the one in the kitchen STAYS in the kitchen. 

I have a worse problem with cleaning around the edges of my countertop mounted range - seems like it's always clogged with grease.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

regular maintanence IMHO is the easiest way to keep the need for "elbow grease" out of the equation.

Plus I find everything to stay cleaner when you clean as you go.....IE after use


----------



## XOCHIMILCO1 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Glass stovetop*

I attempted to clean the glass stove top at a cousins today. Whew! I used "BARKEEPERS FRIEND" to remove the top grease and once the wet paste was wiped off there was left the burnt on part. I will try the razor blade advice and believe it will come right off that way. But remember the Barkeepers Friend scouring powder is also made for glass stove tops and it will shine it right up once it has been cleaned and then wipe it up with a soft cloth and buff ... looks new ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah - I do the razor blade, too . . . I found that cleaners for the purpose are ineffective and cost a lot of money seeing as how I have to clean it almost every time I use it.

I hate my glass top stove - and I reall really wanted one.


----------

